# November Photo Contest - Official Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Submit your photos until 11:59 pm on October 25th.

Please include with your submission your *username and your golden's name*.

November themes - ideas: Football, Fall Leaves, Children's Book Week, Colonial America, Elections, Food & Nutrition, Friendship, Native Americans, Thanksgiving, Veterans Day, Holiday Shopping These are just suggestions, but again, it's all about what November means to you.

You can submit your picture in this thread or e-mail it to me at [email protected]. If you submit your photo via e-mail, *please include your username and dog's name.*

Any questions, let me know...

Again, here's the _official_ Calendar Contest rules:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ial-rules.html (Golden Retriever Forum Calendar Photo Contest Official Rules) (Golden Retriever Forum Calendar Photo Contest Official Rules)


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, I don't know what happened to my post - it disappeared!

Here is a picture of my daughter, Debbie's Golden, Mason. He had stolen the head to her mop! Debbie is *DSLATS* on here but I always post all the pictures for her.











Jazzys Mom


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Friendship: Rick if you need the full size let me know.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Username: Jazz & Jules
Subject Matter: Jasmine and Jules


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Like Father, Like Son...
Jesse (Son on left) & Nemo (Dad on right)


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasper as a puppy playing football:








Jasper raking the backyard:








Jasmine (1/2 golden) with Jasper in the leaves:


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

I just LOVE that picture of your crew Maggie's Mom! Just beautiful! I don't know how you do it sometimes!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I goofed and didn't really read the rules until after posting the pictures. I am so sorry! I didn't realize it was one picture submitted per contest.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Friendship in Nov in Florida!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Bailey is supporting children's book week.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

shenando said:


> I just LOVE that picture of your crew Maggie's Mom! Just beautiful! I don't know how you do it sometimes!


*Thanks*..depends on there moods...some days its the first try ..other days its 10 shots for 1 or 2 good pictures.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh
Peanut, Jack and Rusty


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Friendship Lucy and Desi style


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Lucy and Jaime


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> Jaime and Lucy


That is a gorgeous picture!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

desilu said:


> Friendship Lucy and Desi style


I have the exact picture.....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Claire's Friend Erin*

Wishes everyone a happy Holiday season


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I have the exact picture.....


I do too......lol I love those shots....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Asha - a princess amongst the spring flowers*

Asha loves to pose for the camera, and look pretty amongst the spring flowers


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

We all are very blessed with beautiful goldens - the calendar will be outstanding - some amazing photography too.. during the year. I also love that every ones photos and dogs are featured in the Coffee Table books - cant wait until the final one is done.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

*loveable pups*



Hudson said:


> Asha loves to pose for the camera, and look pretty amongst the spring flowers


I wish I could hug her through the computer


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is my friendship shot that I love of Beau and Bama


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maisie


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

*Dignified Jake* (Jake at 16 1/2 Fall of '04)
Fall leaves, Green Grass and a Tennis Ball - what more can you want?


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> *Dignified Jake* (Jake at 16 1/2 Fall of '04)
> Fall leaves, Green Grass and a Tennis Ball - what more can you want?


What a beautiful picture. He sure was a handsome boy. Love the picture.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

wilki5 said:


> Maisie


Omg, this one has to win. The poop & scoop in the background is too funny.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

heidi_pooh said:


> Omg, this one has to win. The poop & scoop in the background is too funny.


Technically, it would be disqualified....because there are people in the picture though....


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

Photo of Katie


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's London...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great shots- love Londons pic and Katies' photo is really beautiful


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is our submission for this month. Lila:


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, here's some football!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

timm said:


> Photo of Katie


Oh my gosh, she was so sweet... What a little angel face.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> That is a gorgeous picture!


I concur!!! (about Honey Wolves and the light dog and light pup in front of the fireplace!)


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Hudson said:


> Great shots- love Londons pic and Katies' photo is really beautiful


I love London's as well!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

GL84 - I really loved your pic of Tucker! What do you think of this?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> GL84 - I really loved your pic of Tucker! What do you think of this?


I see your working you magic again. I love it, makes the picture look extra special.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sunny Delight said:


> GL84 - I really loved your pic of Tucker! What do you think of this?


Karen: Nicely done..... What program are you using?


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

timm said:


> Photo of Katie


Tim,

Do you like this photo of Katie this way? I can delete it if you don't want it on here. I'd totally understand.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Karen: Nicely done..... What program are you using?


Thanks! Paint Shop Pro version 10. I think they are up to 12 or 13 now! I got it for Christmas last year from my husband and have made SO much use out of it!!! Especially on wedding photos that were taken before cloning and now I can clone out the stuff that the proff. photog. left in that really bugged me, like a big table umbrella growing out of my head! Here are two examples of what can be done with a picture to "fix it up" My wedding was 15 years ago and we are just getting around to doing something with the pictures now!!:uhoh:

No matter what order I upload the pics, it keeps putting the "after" pic first and the "before" pic last!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That is great..I got the photo shop CS2 and havent taken the time to learn the ins and outs yet


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Karen: Nicely done..... What program are you using?


I tried it with your pic, too, although it had been resized. I didn't clone very carefully with the fence, but was able to take the pole out behind, um, Abbie? Is that Maggie on the left, then Houdini, then the other two I'm not too sure about who is who...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie , Houdini, Cruiser and Abbie.... Cruiser is my longterm foster who looks to be staying...he has a grade 3 heart murmur got cleared by the specialist and no one even ask about him..... Man your going to town here I guess i need to figure out my program....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL...I'm getting so confused.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You too hu?? LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That little framed picture of Tucker looks great!! Thank you so much for doing that


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

This is Carrie.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Time's up here, too...


----------

